# New to the forum - Hello!



## j_magic (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi guys, I recently acquired my 52' plate 225 TT in Black. She is a great example with one previous owner, full Audi service history and 54k on the clock. I had a full Longlife service, F+R break pads & Cambelt & water pump change done last week so she is running nicely. I will get some pics up when I have given her a proper clean and polish and will gradually add some tasteful mods and details to make it more unique.

I previously had a BMW 330Ci but before that owned a 51' plate facelift Audi S3 which i loved driving, now resorting back to another 1.8T Audi so the good times are back! :lol:

I will say and hopefully someone can help me with this.. When i first bought my TT (2 months ago) I was getting about 29mpg (avg), and for £20 of Optimax fuel about 80miles, i then blew 2 coils driving like Lewis Hamilton and had them replaced by Audi straight away. I didn't drive the car for 2 weeks after that as I was on holiday but when i returned and drove my car the fuel consumption had dropped to around 22-24mpg (avg), and I have been getting 40-60miles form £20 worth of Optimax fuel. Comparing the instant fuel consumption before in 3rd gear around 3k revs it was very high but now it will be as little as 8-9mpg up to about 19mpg?! I had the car checked at Audi for faults but nothing came up?

Hopefully someone can point me in the direction of sorting out this erratic fuel consumption change!

Thanks and I look forward to interacting with you all on the site


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, put a post on the mark 1 section and you will get some help there.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

